# AWFS 18 top blade clamp



## MauriceD (6 Jul 2014)

I have noticed that the Hegner Multicut 1 has a knurled knob as a top blade holder. I have the Axminster look-a-like, the AWFS 18 scroll saw. This has an M4 threaded grub screw for changing the top blade. Does anyone who owns a Hegner know if this knurled knob has an M4 thread so I could buy one and use it on the AWFS 18 to speed up blade clamping?
Thanks, Maurice


----------



## finneyb (6 Jul 2014)

I've bought some M4 threaded rod and put a 90degree bend in it to form a lever, works well enough. A metre length costs about £3 . Also need a couple of nuts locked together on the thread to replace what was the head of the grub screw.

From past discussions on this forum the Hegner clamp has a fancy end that allows the blade to remain perpendicular as you tightened - quite whether it's needed? you can make up your own mind. 

HTH

Brian


----------



## stevebuk (6 Jul 2014)

yes you can use the hegner knob with the axminster, i did when i owned one..


----------



## MauriceD (7 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the info.

Maurice


----------



## Scrollerman (8 Jul 2014)

Hi Maurice.
You might like to also consider a very efficient clamping handle/lever which goes by various names like:
Ratchet Handle, Lever handle, Indexed Handle, Bristol Handle, Indexed Clamping Lever.

If you don't know already, this is what one looks like :







If you do a lot of blade changing or internal cuts, it will be a great help as the indexing/ratchet means you can set the lever to multiple angles to suit how you tighten the clamping pressure.
This helps maintain a constant pressure setting for different blade sizes depending where you set the lever/ratchet angle.
Knurled knobs don't have the same 'indexing' ability so in my opinion, levers are a better option.

Each to their own and just my opinion.

Hope this helps.


----------



## beganasatree (3 Mar 2015)

THANKS FOLK THIS HANDLE COULD JUST BE WHAT I NEED,NOW ALL I HAVE TO DO IS FIND THEM.

REGARDS PETER


----------



## rob39 (6 Mar 2015)

http://www.wdsltd.co.uk/product/3606/cl ... y-wds-8189

818922120 This is the one I've got on my AWFS 18, works a treat. You have to put a bit of pressure on to fully tighten but does the trick


----------

